# Venison Chile Colorado



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is one of the better venison dishes I've had in a while. I used the neck from my whitetail doe from Montana, with all that connective tissue just making the meat basically melt in your mouth. You can use any cut of meat here but the more connective tissue, the better. Shanks, shoulder, etc would be a lot better than the straight muscle cuts IMO.

It made a decent amount so I took the leftovers up to Idaho where we had a late season archery hunt. Was a perfect dish to warm you up after being out in the cold and wind all day.










It's basically a Mexican-spiced stew.

I looked at a half dozen different recipes and took bits and pieces from each










Ingredients:
Venison Neck(or other roast) cubed into stew chunks

1 yellow onion chopped
3 cloves garlic chopped
2-3 tbsp olive, avocado, or vegetable oil
4-6 cups venison stock(beef stock is fine too)
Dried chiles(I used 5 guajillo, 3 Chiles de Arbol, and 3-5 pequin). You can use all dried New Mexico chiles if you want.
Oregano(2 tsp)
Cumin (2 tsp)
1 tsp ground allspice
Bay leaf
Splash of apple cider vinegar
Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
1 Roma tomato, roasted
2 Roma tomatoes chopped
Cilantro 
White onion, chopped
Cheese(I used cotija)
Limes(optional)

Instructions:

Cut off stems and remove seeds from all chiles. Don't forget to wash your hands BEFORE you use the restroom after this step. Cover chiles with boiling venison or beef stock and let soak for an hour or until softened. Save stock.

Sauté yellow onion and garlic cloves in some of the oil until just softened. Sprinkle with a little salt as they sauté. Remove from heat.

Turn on broiler

Rub a little oil on 1 Roma tomato and put it on top rack under broiler turning a few times until roasted and skin is slightly charred. This doesn't take long at all. Don't leave it unattended or it will be a smoky mess.

Reduce/preheat oven to 300 degrees

Combine softened chiles, roasted tomato, sautéed garlic and onion and blend in a food processor until smooth. Strain through a mesh strainer to remove the hard chile bits that don't puree well. Add some of the stock used to soften the chiles as needed until its kind of a paste consistency. Set aside.

Salt the cubed meat and sprinkle with pepper. Add remaining oil to a large skillet or frying pan over medium-high heat. Brown the meat in batches until it's browned on all sides.

Add all meat to a large Dutch oven or pot. Add the chile/garlic/onion/tomato. Add leftover stock used to soften chiles, as well as enough additional stock to cover the meat entirely plus about 3/4 inch to an inch. Add cumin, allspice, and salt and pepper to taste. Add bay leaf.

Bring to a boil, and as soon as it boils cover and place in 300 degree oven for 2 hours and add more time as needed until the meat is fork tender but not falling apart.

While this is in the oven, chop some cilantro, white onion, and tomatoes to serve with the stew.

When the stew has reduced to desired consistency, top with onions, cilantro, cotija cheese, and sour cream.

Serve with rice and tortillas and add chopped tomatoes and lime wedges on the side.

Note: if you want to thicken the stew more, you can take some masa(corn flour) and mix it in a pan with some stock and add to the stew slowly until it reaches your desired thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks incredible!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

oooh that looks awesome!


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

That looks amazing,

I've made a similar dish with a neck but then I put the meat on street taco corn tortillas with some shredded cabbage, cheese and a cilantro ranch dressing i found at Costco. My kids can't get enough of it.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

SCS_Bg_Hunter said:


> That looks amazing,
> 
> I've made a similar dish with a neck but then I put the meat on street taco corn tortillas with some shredded cabbage, cheese and a cilantro ranch dressing i found at Costco. My kids can't get enough of it.


Sounds amazing! I love to braise necks, shanks, and shoulders and shred the meat for street tacos. Lots of the same flavors used here for sure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah baby.


----------

